# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  جمال والي جديد في المريخ

## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*آدم عبدالله مكي




تذكروا هذا الإسم جيداً








تختلف الأشكال 


والألوان


والمقاسات















والصورة هي هي





















نسخة كربونية















كونوا معنا



















الملف يحمل الكثير المثير

















سوداكال 
لصاحبها آدم عبدالله مكي
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*دة القال ح يدفع مرتب المدرب والطاقم الفنى لمدة عامين بمبادرة من رابطة صفوت قاسم وعوض كرنديس ؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*مرحب به طالما انه سيدفع علي المريخ 
مثل الوالي 
وياريت كل يوم نشوف والي جديد
تحياتي 
...
*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*شكرا أخ بدر الدين
موضوع يدعو للتفاؤل
اللهم يسر لكل أبناء المريخ طريق خدمة المريخ
يا رب.
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*طال ما هدفه خدمة المريخ مرحبا به
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*ما دايرين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زين العابدين عبدالله
					

ما دايرين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 
ههههههههه
شنو المادايرين دي
دي حقة الرشاشات يا زين يا غالي
:wink2::wink2:
 عن ذات نفسي 
اريد المريخ ان يكون نجماً في سماء الكرة العالميه
ولا تهمني الكيفيه طالما انه في المقدمه
...
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*مرهف



ميكافيللي!!!

 :wink2:
:busted_red:
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

مرهف



ميكافيللي!!!

:wink2:
:busted_red:



بدر يا غالي
صدقني انت فهمتني غلط
غوص في افكاري 
لتري ما اعنيه
...
*

----------


## الطيب الشريف

*ان كان سيدفع للمريخ من أجل المريخ فمرحباً به 

نتمنى ان يظهر كل يوم جمال والي جديد في المريخ ما دام انه يضع المريخ في المقدمة
*

----------


## وليد

*مقارنة من تدور الشبهات القوية حول مصدر ثروتهم زى صاحب سوداكال الذى فتحت ضده بلاغات فى جرائم غسيل أموال و نصب و أحتيال و دجل و شعوذة على بعض الإماراتيين على مستويات عالية بجمال الوالى فيه إجحاف كبير فى حق الوالى يا بدر الدين ..

الصحيح عندى أن لا يقبل المريخ أى أموال من هذه الشركة لأنو كما ذكرت أعلاه هناك شكوك و هى شبه مؤكده بالمناسبة إنو الناس ديل القروش دى جايبنها بالدجل و الشعوذة ... تنزيل و ما تنزيل و خزعبلات زى دى !!

بإختصار الوالى راجل مجتهد .. لا تصح مقارنته بمثل هؤلاء يا بدر الدين 

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب الشريف
					

ان كان سيدفع للمريخ من أجل المريخ فمرحباً به 

نتمنى ان يظهر كل يوم جمال والي جديد في المريخ ما دام انه يضع المريخ في المقدمة



:thumbup::thumbup::b6c408e3fab0595d87e
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*الغالي وليد تحياتيلم اكن اود فتح الملف واردت فقط ان ارسل اشارات لأولي الألباب 
ليس بالضرورة المقارنة في المضمون لذلك تأمل هذه الشكليات 
الوالي قبل عدة سنوات كان يعمل سكرتير وان شئت مدير مكتب لصلاح ادريس و سوار الدهب 
آدم عبدالله مكي قبل عدة سنوات كان يعمل غسال عربات في فندق القصر
الوالي يمتلك ثروة طائلة رغم انكارهآ 
دم ثروته 284مليون دولار
الوالي تسلق سلم الشهرة عن طريق المريخ 
آدم يريد تسلق سلم الشهرة عن طريق المريخ 
مصدر ثروات الوالي مجووووووووووول 
آدم مصدر ثروته ايضا مجهووووووووول 
الوالي يمثل الحكومة
 آدم يمثل المعارضة الدارفورية
اصدقك القول امتلك الملف كاملاً ولكني فقط اردت ان اوجه سوؤال مبطن لأهل المريخ وهو
 هل كل من امتلك مال مجهول المصدر او مشكوك في مصدره يمكن قبوله معكم؟

خارج النص:-قبل إنقلاب الإنغاذ كان هنالك قانون يسمي (من اين لك هذا)وهو قانون ذو صبغة إسلامية
 وبعد الإنقلاب تم تغييره لقانون الثراء الحرام ذو الصبغة الوضعية عارف ليه يا وليد؟
لأن عبء الإثبات في من اين لك هذا يقع علي المتهم وعبء الإثبات في الثراء الحرام يقع علي المدعي 
الحكومة كانت مفتكرة ان الثراء الحرام سيكون وقف عليهم ولكنها تفاجأت بظهور امثال آدم لذلك عجزت عن إثبات التهمة عليه 

آدم في الهواء الطلق يتنسم عبير الحرية بين أحضان الأخضر الليموني
*

----------


## وليد

*كما ذكرت يا بدر الدين ... لا يمكن المقارنة بإى حال بين الإثنين .. حتى لو إتفقنا أنو مصدر الثروة مشكوك فيه بالنسبة للوالى و لكن يمكن الإستنتاج فى حالة الوالى فكما هو معلوم للكل إنو الوالى مؤتمر وطنى و كوز منظم منذ أن كان طالباً بمصر ... و زول الحكومة دا قروشو بتكون جاية من العمولات و السمسرة فى البداية ثم المعاملة التفضيلية فى العطاءات و خلافه فى إطار سياسة التمكين بتاعت الكيزان .. و بينى و بينك هم حاكمين البلد و متحكمين فى البترول و الوالى يمكن أصغر واحد فيهم عندك المتعافى و أبو الجاز و باقى التماسيح ..

دا كلو غالبية الشعب السودانى عارفو .. لكن دا ما مكانو أبداً ... نحن بنتكلم عن الرياضة و ما دايرين نعيد الإسطوانة ديك تانى من الأول و فى الآخر كل زول عندو وجهة نظر ... أنا شخصياً بطلت أتعاطى السياسة لكن أظل بعيد جداً عن الكيزان و أعرف جميع سيئاتهم .. أنا رايي إنو يجب الإبتعاد عن السياسة حين نتعاطى الشأن الرياضى و إنت رأيك إنو السياسة و الرياضة ما بنفصلو عن بعض (ورأيك سليم لحد كبير) بس الفرق إنك مصر تخلط الحاجتين مع بعض و دا مصدر الخلاف ..

الوالى رجل مهذب و مجتهد نحفظ له هذا ... راجل قدم للمريخ الكثير و الكثير جداً .. يجب علينا شكره بدلاً عن مقارنته بهذا الدجال المشعوذ (و بالمناسبة ما عندو أى علاقة بالمعارضة الدارفورية .. وإلا كانت الحكومة قطعت راسو .. راجل بتاع دجل و تنزيل وما شابه و كان غسال عربات فعلاً .. مش حرام تقارنو بالوالى الرجل المتعلم المؤدب ؟)

*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*وليد يا غالي

لو سمحت ارجع فصفص كلامي برواقة


وارجع لي تاني

بالمناسبة وللمرة الثانية انا امتلك كل تفاصيل ملف آدم عبدالله مكي
واذا انت ماعندك تفاصيل دقيقة ومؤكدة وتناقض معلوماتي ارجو 
انت تأخذ كلامي كمسلة غير قابلة للنقض
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*برافو وليد وبدر الدين 
دى فائدة المنتديات 
راى من هنا وراى من هناك 
والمعلومة بتصل لينا كاملة 

*

----------


## وليد

*والله يا بدر الكضب حرام ... الزول بتاع سوداكال دا كل البعرفو عنو الكلام الداير بين الناس ما أكتر من كدا .. ممكن جداً تكون عندك معلومات خافية على ... بالمناسبة عجبتنى جداً الحتة بتاعت  من أين لك هذا و قانون الثراء الحرام ربنا يخلص البلد من جميع الحرامية أو خلينا نقول أغلب الحرامية لأنو كلهم دى صعبة شديد !!

بالنسبة للتساؤل بتاعك عن هل كل من امتلك مال مجهول المصدر او مشكوك في مصدره يمكن قبوله ؟ فالإجابة بالقطع لا بدون نقاش .. المريخ يجب أن لا يتحول لغسالة Full Automatic لتنضيف هذه الأموال القذرة فالمريخ الشى الوحيد الفضل لينا فى البلد دى و ما بيقدرو يعملو ليهو تأصيل ... جماهير المريخ - و أعطى نفسى الحق فى التحدث بإسمها - لا يشرفها أن يتم الصرف على المريخ من أموال قذرة .. لكن يبقى السؤال ... تحت أى تعريف تندرج أموال الوالى !! لو قلنا قروش حكومة بنقول قروش الشعب و رجعت للشعب و لو قلنا قروشو الخاصة بنرضو بنشكرو عليها ... ولا شنو يا بدر ؟

*

----------


## مرهف

*بدر يا غالي 
انت خلطت الكيمان يا خوي
لا اعرف عبدالله ادم 
لكني لا اخذ الناس بالشبهات والشائعات 
الوالي رجل عفيف وهميم وفارس 
واصيل 
الثراء الحرام ومن اين لك هذا 
لا اظن ان الامر مختلف يا غالي
اختلف المسمي والهدف سامي 
لا يمكن اخذ الامر من زاويه واحده 
وترك زوايا اخري 
تتقلب الاداوار حسب ما تدعيه الظروف 
لا يوجد مجتمع كامل ومنزه من الاخطاء 
ولمن يحاول ان يجرم الحكومه في غير محلها 
اقول ان هذه الحكومه من اميز الحكومات التي
 مرت علي السودان 
فيها الصالح والطالح ولكن يغلب اهل الحكمه 
والصلاح فيها 
يمكنني انا ايضا ان اتي بمليون ملف 
عن ايً من اريد ان اعريه ولكن هل ستكون 
حجتي التي ساتي بها مقنعه للجميع 
لا اعتقد 
فلنترك الخلق لخالقها 
ولندع المسلمون يسلموا من لساننا ويدُنا 
تحياتي يا غالي 
ويبقي الود ما بقينا
...
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*مرهف يا حبيبنا

عايز رأيك من واقع الحيثيات فقط وسيبك من كلام الحكومة 
ود بلد واصيل دة ما بيفيد

كم واحد في مايو برضو كانوا  اولاد بلد واصيلين   وطلعوا دواهي

المثاليات لا تجدي امام الحيثيات والحقائق

لا داعي للتجمل 

*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*اقرأ تقرير المراجع العام لحكومة السودان 
خصوصاَ برنامج توطين العلاج بالداخل وشوف مأسأة وطن اسمه السودان

مش هم برضو اولاد بلد واصيلين؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

مرهف يا حبيبنا

عايز رأيك من واقع الحيثيات فقط 




اي حيثيات يا غالي؟
وهل من وجه شبه بين هذه وتلك؟
عندما ننظر للحيثيات 
اذاً هنالك قضيه!
يجب علينا ان ننظر لها.
فهل تري ان هنالك قضيه علي الطاوله 
لننظر لحيثياتها

تحياتي يا غالي
...
*

----------


## وليد

*أها يا بدر الدين .. وقع ليك كلامى !!

خلط السياسة بالرياضة خطاء .. هسى أنا ما حأقدر أسكت و حأقول لى عبد القادر صاحبى المريخابى دا إنو دى إزفت حكومة مرت على البلد ... و السفاحين الحكمو البلد بالحديد و النار طوال هذه المدة ما عندهم علاقة بالصلاح و لا الدين زاتو لأنا ربنا ما برضى الظلم و حنختلف و ممكن نتشاكل .. فى وكت نحن أصلاً جايين هنا عشان الكورة .. و نشجع المريخ ...

يا خوانا الزول الرايحة ليهو مناقشة فى السياسة عليهو بى سودانيز أونلاين أو سودان دوت نت و ما شابهها من منتديات سياسية و عامة وهى على قفى من يشيل زى ما بقولو ... و أهو فى الآخر طق حنك فى الفاضى لا بودى ولا بجيب

التساؤل بتاعك الرد عليهو معروف و قلتو ليك فى آخر مداخلة ... الوالى لا أستطيع أن أنفى عنه شبهة الإستفادة من إنتمائو السياسى كوسيلة ساعدت دون شك فى نمو ثروته لكن ليس من حقى مقارنته بمن ثار حوله كل هذا الغبار الكثيف و رفعت ضده قضايا و تناولتها الصحف كصاحب سوداكال .. بالتالى من الظلم البائن عقد مثل هذه المقارنة أصلاً

الوالى يكفية أدبة و تهذيبه و إحترامه لنفسه و ما حدث للمريخ من تطور فى عهده ..

بالمناسبة .. مبروك النتيجة المشرفة اليوم .. و إنشاء الله الكاس حقنا ... الكاس عدييييييييل بإذن الله

*

----------


## نزار احمد

*نتمني له ان يكون اضافة للمريخ طال ما بيدفع وهمه الاول المريخ مرحب به وبغيره

*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد
					

[
بالنسبة للتساؤل بتاعك عن [/COLOR][/SIZE]هل كل من امتلك مال مجهول المصدر او مشكوك في مصدره يمكن قبوله ؟ فالإجابة بالقطع لا بدون نقاش .. المريخ يجب أن لا يتحول لغسالة Full Automatic لتنضيف هذه الأموال القذرة فالمريخ الشى الوحيد الفضل لينا فى البلد دى و ما بيقدرو يعملو ليهو تأصيل ... جماهير المريخ - و أعطى نفسى الحق فى التحدث بإسمها - لا يشرفها أن يتم الصرف على المريخ من أموال قذرة .. لكن يبقى السؤال ... تحت أى تعريف تندرج أموال الوالى !! لو قلنا قروش حكومة بنقول قروش الشعب و رجعت للشعب و لو قلنا قروشو الخاصة بنرضو بنشكرو عليها ... ولا شنو يا بدر ؟
[/B]



مية المية والله ولا في كلمة تتقال زيادة وأنا شخصياً بتفق معاك جداً وببصم بالعشرة :thumbup:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

مرهف يا حبيبنا

عايز رأيك من واقع الحيثيات فقط وسيبك من كلام الحكومة 
ود بلد واصيل دة ما بيفيد

كم واحد في مايو برضو كانوا  اولاد بلد واصيلين   وطلعوا دواهي

المثاليات لا تجدي امام الحيثيات والحقائق

لا داعي للتجمل 




ياخوي ناس مايو ماحرامية ومع إني ماحضرت زمنهم إلا إنو في التاريخ السياسي مامذكور ليهم أي نوع من الفساد المالي كأشخاص حتى بهاء الدين محمد إدريس الوحيد فيهم الكانت بتحوم حولو الشبهات ماثبت علي شي .
وبحكم إني من أمدرمان وشايفة وضع عائلة  نميري بأكد ليك إنو مامحتاج لقروش البلد لأنو  وضع عائلتو  المالي محترم ونص ود نوباوي بتاعتهم خدمة يمين وعرق جبين :wink2::wink2:
*

----------


## عاشقة الزعيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

[ولمن يحاول ان يجرم الحكومه في غير محلها 
اقول ان هذه الحكومه من اميز الحكومات التي
 مرت علي السودان 
فيها الصالح والطالح ولكن يغلب اهل الحكمه 
والصلاح فيها 
[...



غايتو يامرهف دي بالغت فيها عدييييييييييييييل :182fd25f9b06446ba41
*

----------


## عمر صالح

* ان شاء الله يضع  ايدو  فى ايد الوالى ..... ويضاعف من قوة المجلس .. ويضاعف من الافكار التى  تجعل المريخ  يعتمد  على مدخلات مالية    ثابتة   غير جهود الافراد ..فالأفراد لاشك  زائلون ...
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*يا مرهف ارجع واقول تاني

محور الحديث هل تقبل كل من حاول تسلق الشهرة عن طريق المريخ
بوسيلة المال مجهول الهوية او المال القذر 

بغض النظر عن من هو....
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*أذكركم بقول النبي   ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديثه حيث ‏ ‏قال:
‏المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده والمهاجر من هجر ما نهى الله عنه 

*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الموضوع أنتهى وثبتت براءة الشركة بحكم قضائي نهائي فلما تفتح انت الموضوع الآن والمعروف فقهاً وقضاء ان الأحكام القضائية هي عنوان الحقيقة واي أتهامات اخرى بعد صدور الأحكام القضائية يكون مجرد لغو 
شكراً لشركة سوداكال وهي تساهم في إحضار مدرب المريخ ونتمنى أن تحزو كل الشركات الوطنية حزوها
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*الموضوع أنتهى وثبتت براءة الشركة بحكم قضائي نهائي فلما تفتح انت الموضوع الآن والمعروف فقهاً وقضاء ان الأحكام القضائية هي عنوان الحقيقة واي أتهامات اخرى بعد صدور الأحكام القضائية يكون مجرد لغو 
شكراً لشركة سوداكال وهي تساهم في إحضار مدرب المريخ ونتمنى أن تحزو كل الشركات الوطنية حزوها
*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*اللهم ولي من يصلح حال الزعيم 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*ساسا
                        	*

----------

